# advice on moving/working in cyprus



## Katherine (May 15, 2008)

Hello!

Me and my partner are thinking about moving to cyprus. I am currently working for BA and my partner is a qualified butcher. We have both spent a few years living and working in Greece, and absolutely loved it. I speak basic greek, we are looking for any kind of work to get us started really. Will be looking to rent and are not worried about which area to move to, where ever there is the most work oppurtunities.

Any advice would be really appreciated, thanks Katherine.


----------



## adamgard (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Katherine

Have you not had any replies yet in 8 weeks? Perhaps that is because your question is so difficult to answer. Although your partner is a qualified butcher he would need to have some Greek to work in a big supermarket and serve public. Average salaries are so low (800 euros pm) that you would struggle to get by unless you both worked at two jobs. To live comfortably you would need some 2000 euros pm minimum, 2500 if you both need good health insurance. Your rent/home loan could easily be from 500 - 1000 Euros p.m. so adjust your total accordingly. Best of luck Adam


----------

